# does such a part exist ?



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

MY Drum Brake is just about shot . so I was thinking about upgrading to a Disk Brake set up , I've got every thing but the Rotor. Does any one make a Rotor or adapter to thread onto the Hub's Drum brake threads ?


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

I have read about them (on the Bike forum tandem section i think) but i have never see or work with one in person.

Will be great if they work out, i have three hubs I like to retrofit.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Here's one option from DT Swiss: http://www.bikemannetwork.com/biking/p/HU0939

There are other options available.


----------



## A_A (Sep 23, 2005)

The DT Swiss adaptor is what came on my cannondale MT tandem, works go well I never notice it.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

We've got a couple here in the shop if you need them.


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have the DT Swiss adapter on my Hügi Tandem rear hub and use it with a Gustav M Brake - that combination works fine for me.


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

That was a great link on the drum hub to disc adapter! How about an adapter that will allow me to use the "pacman" tab to mount a disc brake? Does such a beast exist?


----------



## aka1972 (Sep 22, 2005)

Regarding the DT Adapter: be aware that two different adapters exist depending on the width of the rear hub (140mm vs. 145mm).
For a drawing and detailed part numbers see the dt swiss manual of these hubs, available under http://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/DT-Swiss/OldDocuments/MAN_HuegiTD_ED_2004.aspx .


----------

